# Bacchus



## ibglowin (Jun 11, 2011)

Bacchus is now keeping watch over the entrance to the Winery!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 11, 2011)

Mike, welcome to the ranks. You know you are in the league, when Bacchus decides to watch over your treasures.


----------



## closetwine (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice! I'm looking for one, but a Dionysus...


----------



## winebreath (Jun 11, 2011)

My Wines (and all else) are protected by Smith & Wesson, Ruger, Rockriver Arms, Colt, ect ect

And my crew (the dogs) Odie, Piddles, Emmy, JC and Doogie

And two cats, Hesston(only 3 legs) and Bobby Sue.....they will trip any intruder.

Beware bad guy's

Later..........WB-out

BUT....I do like your Bacchus also......looks good


----------



## closetwine (Jun 11, 2011)

winebreath said:


> My Wines (and all else) are protected by Smith & Wesson, Ruger, Rockriver Arms, Colt, ect ect
> 
> And my crew (the dogs) Odie, Piddles, Emmy, JC and Doogie
> 
> ...



LOL! 
My 3 yr old guards mine pretty well. "DADDY! YOU CAN'T TOUCH MOMMY'S YUCKY STUFF! She has a belt you know..."


----------



## rob (Jun 11, 2011)

you know he shows up in the chat room from time to time...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 11, 2011)

winebreath said:


> My Wines (and all else) are protected by Smith & Wesson, Ruger, Rockriver Arms, Colt, ect ect
> 
> And my crew (the dogs) Odie, Piddles, Emmy, JC and Doogie
> 
> ...



Dang I think Wade could have written this! LOL


----------



## Wade E (Jun 12, 2011)

Probably except my guns are of no use as they are locked up so good due to my son that it would take me too long to even consider it protection anymore. My 120 lb Rott is another story though!!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 12, 2011)

Did you actually install a spotlight on yours? Looks cool!



Runningwolf said:


> Mike, welcome to the ranks. You know you are in the league, when Bacchus decides to watch over your treasures.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 12, 2011)

Mike I put track lighting in the wine cellar that take the real tiny spots. I first purchased the tiny flouresent spots to keep the light and heat down but I am only in there for minutes at a time so I put the bright ones back in. The track came from Home Depot and came with three spots. I added a fourth hanging light on it when I had my desk under it but since moved the desk and removed that light.


----------



## Flem (Jun 12, 2011)

Dan, it looks like your eyes are squinting a little more than Mike's. Must be because of the spotlight shining in his eyes.


----------



## rob (Jun 12, 2011)

where, if you do not mind me asking did you find these. I would love to have one


----------



## Flem (Jun 12, 2011)

Google Bacchus.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 12, 2011)

Rob, here you go. This is a fun site.

http://www.designtoscano.com/category/garden+statues.do?dtpd&code=DTGOOGLEB


----------



## rob (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Dan, great sight, now I need to decide if I should order the small or large


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 12, 2011)

Take a close look at mine and Mikes. If you don't see any difference just get the one sized right for your spot.


----------



## rob (Jun 12, 2011)

well the price seems right


----------



## rob (Jun 12, 2011)

your larger one looks so cool with the spot, I am gonna have to have it...by the way what are they made of?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 12, 2011)

They are relatively light. My wife collect Gargoyles and I purchased a few from this site. That's how I came across Bacchus. My original intention was to hang him on my shed facing my driveway. They hold up well outdoors also. When he arrived and I saw how nice he was I decided he deserved a place in the wine cellar.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 12, 2011)

Rob, I would hold off on ordering and check there web site daily this week. See if they are giving any % off for Father's Day. I got mine over Mothers Day.


----------



## rob (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh, thanks for THAT post, now I think I might need 2


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 13, 2011)

One big , one small! 

I had to go small, not as much room as Dan!


----------

